# I would just like to introduce myself and say hi... Hi.



## MAXIMATT (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys, my name is Matt and i am from Coventry, 31 years old. I have just sold my BMW Z4 3 Litre SI with hardtop(Hope i am not swearing???) and have purchased a 2001 (Y) TT quattro 225 convertible, Black with baseball interior. I sold my BMW due to the fact where the expenses were becoming quite bad..... £265 for a new tire...... list goes on. I thought long and hard as to what i would purchase next that would be a worthy contender against the Z4. I decided on a TT............ And OMG how happy am i, not just the fact i mad a good profit on my BM (Looked after well, low mileage) but i now own what i would call a wolf in sheeps clothing, this thing shifts really well and the handling is superb and looks great. When the lady took me out for a test drive and having looked under the bonnet and history i was made up to drive away that day. This car blows me away every time i drive it, i dont have that feeling where i feel like a fighter pilot (Due to seating in the BM and being so low to the ground, length of bonnet) But i have plenty of room and i dont cripple myself getting in/out and the bumps in the road are not giving my back any snags as the BMW did. I just have one question guys, the lady said that the previous owner had the car SKN remapped, i dont know the first thing about ECU upgrades etc, but was wondering if there is a way to tell as i have never driven a TT before and not sure of the added acceleration etc. Anyway, my car has a TTOC badge on the back, so i googled TTOC and it brought me here, had a look at the forum and you all seem a great bunch, so i decided to join and will venture on here quite regularly. Thanks. Matt.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Matt, Welcome to the TTF. Let us know the reg or part of it, perhaps the other owner is still here, to give you some info on your TT.
H.


----------



## MAXIMATT (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Harold, great stuff thanks for welcoming me, the reg was Y177 JNO but i have my own private plate now M20 ATG. Hopefully someone will know something about this awesome vehicle. Thanks again.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Matt, Does she have a full audi service history (FASH) As its a 2001 TT, Do you know if cambelt has been replaced. Audi say 80K miles, but most forum members say 5 years or 60K miles. Would not like you to have encounter extra expense, as you seem to be really enjoying your TT experience.
H.


----------



## MAXIMATT (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, yes, i have looked at the service history and there is a tick in the box and also states water pump changed or replaced (one of the two) I went to a garage that specialises in Audi's and they are going to give it a once over for me, the lady was a little sketchy from whom i bought it from and the service docs do not really give you lots of info. I notice a large crack running along the windscreen cowling (thats why i went to the garage) having it replaced tomorrow.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Matt, Pleased to hear that, the water pump should usually replaced when cambelt is done.The scuttle under windscreen does get brittle with age, so thats probably why its cracked. Hopefully someone will be along who knows your TT with more info.
H.


----------



## MAXIMATT (Jul 24, 2009)

Excellent, thank you for you help this evening, i am new to this, but have already found answers for Qs i have been wanting to ask. Once again, thank you.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi mate

Most obvious people I know who do SKN remaps are the TTSHOP. http://www.thettshop.com/ 
They might know what it's had done.

Good to see another midlands member. Feel free to drop in to any of the meets. There is a very small one next week (Romsley, near Halesowen) or a bigger one in Cannock next month.

Matt


----------



## MAXIMATT (Jul 24, 2009)

Hark, thanks for that. Will have a look at the link you gave me. I am sure i will get to know some of the guys from the midlands quite well and would be up for a meet. Great to feel so welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mate hope to see you at one of the mids meets soon. 

DAZ


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------

